# Any bike stores that sell classic steel frame bikes in NY or NJ?



## rkdvsm (Jul 15, 2006)

Just like what the title says. Any good bike stores that sell classic steel-frame bikes in NY or NJ?

I'm looking at purchasing a quality steel, classic, vintage De Rosa, Peugot, Colnago, etc.

Any help appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## DaveG (Feb 4, 2004)

*Wheelfine*



rkdvsm said:


> Just like what the title says. Any good bike stores that sell classic steel-frame bikes in NY or NJ?
> 
> I'm looking at purchasing a quality steel, classic, vintage De Rosa, Peugot, Colnago, etc.
> 
> Any help appreciated. Thanks.



Wheelfine outside Lambertville NJ has a good selection of old-school steel frames. Its an interesting place to browse around


----------



## Terex (Jan 3, 2005)

DaveG said:


> Wheelfine outside Lambertville NJ has a good selection of old-school steel frames. Its an interesting place to browse around


+1

Michael is a trip. Call before you go to make sure he's there.


----------



## krisdrum (Oct 29, 2007)

There used to be a place over near Irving Place that carried that type of stuff. I remember walking by one night a few years back and being greeted by vividly colored lugged steel frames in the window. So, east side between Irving and 3rd in the mid/upper teens.


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

Try http://www.ifbikes.com/

Marty's Reliable in Morristown is a dealer.

Email [email protected]


----------



## redtecnos (Aug 8, 2005)

I believe the store krisdrum is referring to is on east 17th street. They opened up an annex on 15th and Irving Place also. Check out R&A Cycles web page. Look under the "sale" or "clearance" section. They used to have lots of steel Casatis there. In general, I think smaller, older shops would be your best bet.


----------



## pilechko (Aug 17, 2010)

*Kona?*

Not sure if you're interesting in Kona, but they do nice steel frames and Pure Energy in Lambertville stocks them.


----------



## marley mission (Jul 4, 2010)

http://njbicyclerack.com/index.html


----------



## chasea (Feb 7, 2009)

Ezra Caldwell builds custom steel bikes in Harlem. I'm picking up my new road bike this week. Will post pics soon.

check out his work at fastboycycles.com or his flickr page http://www.flickr.com/photos/fastboy/


----------

